# cohos in mind...



## T-Rex (May 31, 2005)

just was acquainted with the Cohos trail thanks to a link provided by pedxing... sounds right for me but I would greatly appreciate speaking with someone who has walked this extremely remote and wonderous niche of New Hampshire.. thinking about tacking this 16? mile venture onto whatever portion of the Whites I can handle in the 2 weeks prior to hooking up with the CT. Thanks everyone... 
-T-Rex


----------



## Mike P. (May 31, 2005)

I would look at posting your question over at www.viewsfromthetop.com  I think I know a couple of people over there who have done a good chunk of it.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 31, 2005)

I've section hiked this trail, even during this early spring in Dixvile Notch. After you leave the Whites, the cohos trail enters primitive and remote areas where it is not an easy task to re-supply. When you leave Jefferson there is no close by store until you reach Pittsburg about 70 miles North. One may eat at the Balsams Grand Hotel in Dixville. Expect it to be pricey! This is a challenge even for very fit hikers to do in 14+ days with much elevation gain and losses being 159 miles just staying directly on the CT. 

Also another challenge is where to camp as one can NOT camp or build campfires in the Connecticut Lakes region, between Baldhead South and Dixville Peak, and between the height of land on the Spruce Trail to Coleman State Park! Fires anywhere are generally restricted throughout the system except where designated. 

http://www.cohostrail.org/
http://www.cohostrail.org/mileage1.html
http://www.cohostrail.org/mileage2.html


----------



## cantdog (Jun 3, 2005)

What a beautiful kitty!  Does he do the Cohos Trail?


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 3, 2005)

Ha ha, cantdog thanks for the fun! No, Mister has never hiked the CT, yet!


----------



## una_dogger (Jun 6, 2005)

*drooling*

oooh! I'm drooling at that CT site!
I've got two weeks off in August and am planning on doing the Cape Chignecto Coastal Trail in Nova Scotia, but that's really only 5-6 days with driving----it would be awesome to knock off fifty miles of the CT, too!

Mister is a very cute kitty, indeed!

I had an old cat named Tumbleweed who went for hikes with me....he would "mew mew" on the way back if I deviated from our scent trail on the way out..


----------

